# Attach 2 LK150 machines?



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Is this possible?


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

Ooooh.....Now that's a great idea! You would have to make the joint seamless and stand up to move the carriage all the way across the bed....and maybe the yarn mast would have to be altered to accommodate the longer span....and.....and...and....


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

I asked because a knitting machine expert mentioned it on this video if you will forward to 1:25






I'm just wondering if someone here knows about attaching the 2 machines together.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Looking at the bed of my LK150 I see that it is made up of four separate pieces which are joined together. How they are joined is another question and with the machine set up it's impossible to see. 

Both the centre pieces are identical and that allows for the mast and row counter to be placed in two positions. I suppose it's possible to remove one of the end pieces and add one or more centre pieces or add another bed on one side.

It may be possible but whether it can be done is another matter.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I am not sure you could just join two beds together but I also don't see why not. The Studio LK 150 has 50 needle extension kits available and they say multiple extensions may be added, as desired. My own machine as one extension added so it actually is a 200 needle machine.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I have 2 Brother KX350's together, works great! I just took off the opposite end caps and put it back together. One of my knitting buddies showed me how to do this last year.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

I would love to see it. Do you have a picture?


----------



## pjtowne (Feb 7, 2014)

I am new to the site and this is my first comment. I have a LK150 and remember when I purchased it the dealer told me that it could be expanded, much like the Bond. Would love to see it if you decide to extend and know if it works well.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a picture of my Brother KX 350 machines connected together. Hope it uploads.

Rhonda


----------



## althetrainer (Dec 16, 2013)

Holy Rhonda! This is pretty cool!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks.

Rhonda


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

Wow, that looks great. Working that machine would be quite the workout.


----------



## Redhead1951 (Feb 7, 2013)

Azzara said:


> I am not sure you could just join two beds together but I also don't see why not. The Studio LK 150 has 50 needle extension kits available and they say multiple extensions may be added, as desired. My own machine as one extension added so it actually is a 200 needle machine.


Oh! This is just what I want to do to my 150, add 50 needles. Where would I find this for sale?
(slightly diverting from the original topic)


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

I shopped for another entire bed. I have two full beds together. I just took off the end pieces and added one machine to the other.
Rhonda


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh I so want to do this! Will be on the look-out for another LK-150!


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Redhead1951 said:


> Oh! This is just what I want to do to my 150, add 50 needles. Where would I find this for sale?
> (slightly diverting from the original topic)


I have been looking for LK150 extension kit but was not lucky to find one. That is why I got interested when Purla Goose on the video mentioned about attaching 2 LK150s to make one machine.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes, it is indeed possible. *However* you need to have two of the same type bed. The original LK150s were made in Japan, the current ones are now Chinese. The shape of the mold for the bed changed slightly, and I'm hearing that people who are trying to connect the two styles cannot do it. I have only done this with the original model, and can say for sure that it *does* work with the Japanese-made .

You can also combine the LK140 bed sections with the LK150.

When I combined mine, I removed both end sections from one machine, and after joining the "big" bed together, put the two end sections together to make a 50-stitch "baby". I actually used that little guy quite a bit, too.

I mounted the long bed to a section of shelving so it wouldn't warp or bow, then fastened the shelf to a cabinet top. I had to stand up to knit when using the whole bed; my arms wouldn't reach far enough when sitting. I definitely had to use a machine table clamp in every available slot or the bed sections would lift up where they join together.

One of the nice things about combining 2 machines, rather than a machine and an extension kit, is that you can install 2 yarn masts. If you like to knit Fairisle or multi-color stripes this is a real plus.

Sorry I can't post a picture. I had to restore the machines to original configuration (back to 2 separate machines, and back into their own boxes) when we moved. I don't have enough room to set it up this way right now. Sure do miss that long bed, too.

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## msaltmyer (Apr 16, 2013)

Hello Irene. Thank you for the info before I started buying another LK150 and combine Japanese vs China made machines. It seems like the Brother KX350 is the better option for combining 2 machines because you get to use both whole beds, am I right? :?:


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

I've never combined two Brother beds (only have one KX350) so can't speak from experience  I personally prefer the LK 150, and that's the one I use most. But lots of knitters really love their Brothers. You will be fine no matter which route you go.

Irene Woods
http://www.clearwaterknits.com


----------



## sonjainspring (Oct 21, 2015)

How did you cut the sponge when you joined machines? Thanks


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Rhonda, what did you do about needing a much longer sponge strip? I do have an extension kit (for the LK-150) that came with a longer sponge strip, but it wouldn't be long enough to put two machines together.

I'd never heard about the incompatibility of the LK-150 beds first manufactured in Japan, but now China. I'm wondering if there's any way to tell by a serial number which you have?


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I have added 2 50 needle sections from another LK 150 to make a 250 needle bed. I bought an inexpensive LK 150 on Ebay. I have a rolling chair which works well with long set up. It is not difficult to do. It just takes a time. I have used 2 sponge bars. I think have come across a long sponge bar some time ago, can't find it, can't remember. I have to thank Irene woods and TerryKnits again for their help from this previous post.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275622-1.html


----------

